
Viral mediums, Viral products, Viral Marketing and Viral=Good - immad
http://immadsnewworld.blogspot.com/2007/03/viral-mediums-viral-products-viral.html
======
Constantine
Well I do enjoy you using the "Viral=Good" thing. I think a lot of people and
advertisers who try to make something viral forget that the entire reason
something becomes viral is because people like the content, not because you
have some sort of voodoo.

If you want to make something viral, make something good. :D

------
immad
Thats something I wrote a minute ago.

Feels like self-promotion to put my own blog post on here, but I am interested
in peoples views on it.

